# LED clipping question



## Chad11491 (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi All,

super noob question, but when LED's are used for clipping in a circuit, is it expected they'd light up?

I ask this because i accidentally put PNP silicon in my Ungula fuzz, and when replacing them to NPN i notice the LED's now light up and everything works as normal, but in the Gerkin fuzz it sounds relatively fuzzy and all, but the LED's aren't lighting up. This is making me think I did something wrong with the Gerkin as well. I just wanted to ask before deep diving into it with a multimeter haha.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jul 15, 2019)

Somewhat, but nothing on the order of an indicator LED.

The amount they 'light up' will also depend on the design of the circuit and especially how much distortion or clipping the control knob is dialed to.

I don't think anything is wrong.


----------



## Robert (Jul 15, 2019)

It depends on how hard the signal is clipped...  In the Thermionic Distortion one pair of LEDs flickers with the signal, the other barely lights up at all.

Take a look at them in a dark room (with a signal present), you might notice some faint glowing.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 15, 2019)

Depends on the current available through that part of the circuit. They don’t always light up but that does not mean they aren’t functioning as a diode.

Edit: Beaten


----------



## Chad11491 (Jul 15, 2019)

With the lights off i can see them lighting up. Cool! It’s been a ton of fun learning all this stuff as I go. If I’m being honest I probably enjoy making these as much or more than actually playing them, haha. It’s a nice getaway for a bit. Thanks!


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Jul 15, 2019)

NP. 



Chad11491 said:


> If I’m being honest I probably enjoy making these as much or more than actually playing them, haha.


*nodding*


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 15, 2019)

I build and tinker waaay more than I play. It’s kinda sad considering I used to practice 12 hours a day (before those pesky “jobs” got in the way) but I also just really like it so whatever!


----------

